# JDK und JVM: 64bit Version UND 32bit Version gleichzeitig?



## phip1611 (29. Dez 2012)

Hallo.
Bei der JVM (Java Runtime) sollte man auf einem 64 bit Computer ja die 64bit Version UND die 32bit Version installieren habe ich gehört, da Browser nur die 32 bit Version nutzen können.
Ist das korrekt, dass man beide Versionen installieren sollte? Und wenn ja wie sieht das mit der Verträglichkeit aus?

Und gilt das auch für das JDK? Sollte man da auch 64bit Version UND 32bit Version gleichzeitig installiert haben?
(Ich glaube mal nein? Bei der JVM würde das ja noch Sinn machen, aber bei dem JDK klingt das unlogisch für mich...)

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Timothy Truckle (29. Dez 2012)

phip1611 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> Bei der JVM (Java Runtime) sollte man auf einem 64 bit Computer ja die 64bit Version UND die 32bit Version installieren habe ich gehört, da Browser nur die 32 bit Version nutzen können.
> Ist das korrekt, dass man beide Versionen installieren sollte?


Welche Vorteile hat denn die 64-Bit JVM? 
Sie kann mehr als 4GB Speicher verwalten.
Hast Du Java-Programme laufen, die darauf angewiesen sind?

bye
TT


----------



## Network (30. Dez 2012)

Wie immer hören sich größere Zahlen einfach schöner an  Selbe bei Grafikkarten, Chipsätzen und Monitoren mit ihren Hertz-Angaben.
Wenn man bedenkt dass das menschliche Auge 100 Hertz ca. maximal wahrnehmen kann und im Elektronikfachmarkt nebenan Fernseher wie warme Semmeln verkauft werden die sage und schreibe (habe es nicht geglaubt als ich es sah) 2000Hz+ Bildwiederholungsrate haben...

Also die 64bit JVM kommt normalerweise automatisch mit dem 32bit Browserplugin, wenn sie es nicht geändert haben.
Das JDK kommt automatisch mit der zugehörigen 32/64bit JVM.

Mit anderen Worten:
*Installier einfach das JDK 64bit* und du hast automatisch die JVM 64bit plus das 32bit Browserplugin mit dabei.

Wenn das 32bit Browserplugin nicht dabei ist, installier einfach die 32bit JVM hinterher nochmal, da gibt es keine Probleme bei. Und selbst wenn, deinstallieren und neu versuchen.

Gruß
Net


----------



## tröööt (30. Dez 2012)

soweit ist es korrekt ... die meisten browser unter den aktuellen betriebssystemen sind leider immer noch 32bit ... und brauchen daher auch die 32bit VM ...
das beim 64er ein 32er browser-plugin dabei wäre ist mir neu ...

aber die install-reihenfolge macht schon einen unterschied : ERST x86 DANN x64
grund : beim setup überschreibt java einfach alle informationen mit der aktuellen ...
wenn man also erst x64 und dann x86 installiert hat man zwar beide drauf ... aber im system wird das x86 als default makiert da es zuletzt installiert wurde ...
software die nun auf das x64 java angewiesen ist muss also manuell mit der 64er gestartet werden ...
anders sieht es aus wenn man erst das x86 und dann das x64 installiert ...
so haben nämlich alle programme die das x86 brauchen zugriff darauf ... und gleichzeitig ist trotzdem das x64 als default makiert womit anwendungen die vorteile dessen nutzen können ...

und beim JDK ist das JRE automatisch mit dabei ... reicht also wenn du nur die JDK-setups runterlädst ...


----------



## Network (30. Dez 2012)

Wobei selbst diese Reihenfolge nicht sicherstellt, dass es wirklich so passiert, so sollte man bei Eclipse mal sicherheitshalber nochmal nachschauen welche bit-Version er denn jetzt nimmt.


----------



## tröööt (31. Dez 2012)

es geht bei der reihenfolge auch eher darum welche version nachher in der registry als "default" makiert ist und in welcher variante "C:\Windws\java.exe" dann nachher arbeitet ...

von "spezial-software" die in der lage ist verschiedene versionen im system ausfindig zu machen war auch nicht die rede


----------

